# Medication online pharmacies



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi all

I came across the following website (http://goldpharma.com/) and wondered how prices compare with buying them in the UK. Presumably as these come from the USA import taxes may apply.

I found Estradot and Progeffik on this site but haven't bought any myself.

I am not suggesting self-medication but just trying to compare prices.

Best wishes to all
cb64

/links


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi

My clinic in Spain recommends this one:
http://www.farmaciacerati.it/English/index2.htm

Took a day to get here from Italy

Larkles
x

/links


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Larkles

Presumably you need a prescription with the Italian pharmacy?

It seems that the USA pharmacy allows you to buy without a prescription. I'm not fully sure though.


Best wishes
cb64


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi 

that is extremely cheap. 

do you know if there are there online pharmacies that operate in France that we could buy medication from.

every saving counts with IVF as i'm sure you know.

cb64


----------

